# Shure SE115 m+ vs Klipsch s4i



## Oracle (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter le casque intra Shure SE115 m+, celui-ci étant une évolution du SE115 (meilleur son, et ajout d'un micro)

D'après ce que j'ai vu, il me semble être l'un des rares écouteurs compatible iPod et iPhone, comprendre par là proposant une télécommande qui propose exactement les mêmes fonctions que le casque Apple de base ou Apple in-ear.

j'ai vu que beaucoup de gens utilisaient aussi le Klipsch s4i

Utilisez-vous ou avez-vous eu des échos sur ces 2 produits ? Je suis un peu dans le doute, vu le prix des joujoux.

Connaissez-vous une boutique parisienne qui permet de tester un vaste choix de casques in-ear avant achat ?


----------

